# Ein gestreckter Mittelfinger für die Malayische Billigflotte



## Sockeye (12. Dezember 2004)

Danke liebe Seelenverkäufer. Danke internationales Seerecht. Danke Malaysia Nur um ein paar Dollar für Dieselöl zu sparen müsst ihr von Seattle nach China die Rute über die Aleuten nehmen. Die alte Rostlaube hält die schweren Winterstürme da oben schon aus...HA, HA, HA.

Und das der Seelenverkäufer gerade vor Unalaska auseinanderbrechen muss..naj Pech. Is aber halb so schlimm, war eh schon abgeschrieben.

So wie die Kinderstube des pazifischen Heilbutt. Die liegt zufällig da. Pech.





...ich könnt nur heulen...


----------



## Timmy (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein gestreckter Mittelfinger für die Malayische Billigflotte*

Schweinerei!
 Das sind Verbrecher!:r


----------



## Sailfisch (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein gestreckter Mittelfinger für die Malayische Billigflotte*

Das war wirklich äußerst Bitter. Auf der einen Seite haben wir die Globalisierung, die bei uns, mit hohen Umweltstandarts die Arbeitsplätze nimmt, um sie anderswo zu schaffen, wo keine bestehen. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es Menschen/Staaten die sich einen scheißdreck um Umweltschutz kümmern. Wirklich zum heulen.


----------



## Lotte (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein gestreckter Mittelfinger für die Malayische Billigflotte*

moin-moin,

 habe ich etwas verpaßt??? klärt mich doch bitte einmal auf!!! gibt es nen link???


----------



## Condor (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein gestreckter Mittelfinger für die Malayische Billigflotte*

...ein LINK .... 


MfG
Condor


----------



## rob (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein gestreckter Mittelfinger für die Malayische Billigflotte*

so lange es kein internationales recht gibt an das sich wirklich alle staaten halten,wird das leider nie besser werden:c:c das müsste über die uno laufen und die müssten das recht besitzen solche firmen über deren zugehörigen staat ordentlich zu strafen.
nur leider ist die uno nur ein traum.
lg rob


----------



## Lotte (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein gestreckter Mittelfinger für die Malayische Billigflotte*

moin-moin,

 besten dank condor für den link!!! habe ich noch nicht mitbekommen!!!

 tja, was soll man dazu sagen!!! mir fehlen fast die worte!!! es ist zum kotzen!!! ich kann mich nur der threadüberschrift anschließen!!!!


----------



## Karstein (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein gestreckter Mittelfinger für die Malayische Billigflotte*

Der einzige Trost: die Lebensretter mit ihrem Helicopter haben den Absturz überlebt und deren Familien haben sie wieder...

Ich weiß nicht, was noch alles passieren muss, bis solche Seelenverkäufer endlich alle an die Kette gelegt werden!? Gerade die Aleuten-Gegend haben wir gerade neulich bei der Terranova-Dokumentation noch als stabiles Biotop der Heilbutts bewundern können - und jetzt das...

Könnte genau wie Du ko..., Alex!


----------



## karpfenwuerger (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein gestreckter Mittelfinger für die Malayische Billigflotte*

Danke für den Link Condor


Ich finde es eine der größten Schweinereien die es gibt, die Verantwortlichen für die Katastrophe gehören gewaltig zur Rechenschaft gezogen!!!!


----------



## ThomasL (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein gestreckter Mittelfinger für die Malayische Billigflotte*



> so lange es kein internationales recht gibt an das sich wirklich alle staaten halten,wird das leider nie besser werden das müsste über die uno laufen und die müssten das recht besitzen solche firmen über deren zugehörigen staat ordentlich zu strafen.



das wäre das richtige, aber leider werden da einige Staaten, auch die USA, dagegen sein, leider sind es nicht nur ein paar Kleinstaaten, die grosse Umweltsünder sind


----------



## anglermeister17 (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein gestreckter Mittelfinger für die Malayische Billigflotte*

Die Verantwortlichen sollten mit der schanuze durch den Öldreck gezogen werden.
Doch die Bosse der großen unternehmen werden die schuld auf den unfähigen Kapitän oder so schieben... wie immer!!!!
Vielleicht leuchtet ihnen das elend einer Ölpest ein, wenn sie mal selbst dort gewesen wären und ihre schmutzigen hände dann das klebrige Zeug von den hilflosen sterbenden tieren und aus dem wasser entfernen sollen, dann will ich diese herrschaften mal gern sehen. am ehesten würde ihnen wohl ein licht aufgehen, wenn man sie in solch einer brühe für ein paar std. baden lassen würde.
KOF!!!


----------



## Sockeye (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein gestreckter Mittelfinger für die Malayische Billigflotte*

Erste Tennisball große Ölklumpen sind schon an der Küste bei Dutch Harbour angespült worden...

Schöne Bilders von der Nuckelpinne gibts hier...  :c


----------



## Palerado (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein gestreckter Mittelfinger für die Malayische Billigflotte*

Lasst uns nicht weinen sondern lieber noch schnell ein Paket mit 5 Milliarden Entwicklungshilfe schnüren.
Derweil werden wir in sämtlichen Tankerdiskussionen schön die Fresse halten damit keiner böse wird.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein gestreckter Mittelfinger für die Malayische Billigflotte*

soviel zu meiner Gute Nacht 
Geschichte ...
& 
das wir alle schön schlafen !?

Grüsse
Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## arno (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein gestreckter Mittelfinger für die Malayische Billigflotte*

Schlimme Sache das!
Wer das wohl wieder bezahlen darf!?!


----------



## janxgeist (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein gestreckter Mittelfinger für die Malayische Billigflotte*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Lasst uns nicht weinen sondern lieber noch schnell ein Paket mit 5 Milliarden Entwicklungshilfe schnüren.
> Derweil werden wir in sämtlichen Tankerdiskussionen schön die Fresse halten damit keiner böse wird.



Der Zusammenhang erschliesst sich mir nicht ganz. Kannst Du das nochmal ein bischen genauer erläutern?

Was hat Entwicklungshilfe mit Öltankern zu tun?

Ansonsten kann ich mich den salbungsvollen Worten des Threaderöffners nur anschliessen. Mag die Welt auch untergehen, die Ami's haben billiges Öl und die Texanischen Ölbarone machen ihr Geschäft. 
 :v 

Und diese Deppen haben den Oberbaron George B. auch noch wiedergewählt! Wie verblödet kann ein Volk eigentlich sein? Ich glaube allmählich erwacht in den Ami's auch die Lust am "Untergang".

mfG

Janxgeist


----------



## Palerado (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein gestreckter Mittelfinger für die Malayische Billigflotte*

Der Zusammenhang läßt sich eigentlich ganz einfach herleiten.
Es wird andauernd Geld an irgendwelche Länder gezahlt um denen in vielen Bereichen zu helfen (was in manchen Fällen ja auch in ORdnung sein mag).

Geht es aber an die Einführung irgendwelcher Umweltstandards (Tanker mit Doppelwand) dann wird darauf verwiesen dass die Staaten ja sooo arm sind und sich das nicht leisten können.
Vielleicht sollte auch da mal ein bisschen Geld hingehen und nicht nur in die Renovierung von Königspalästen.


----------



## bine (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein gestreckter Mittelfinger für die Malayische Billigflotte*

@Palerado
da geb ich dir voll und ganz recht!!!  #6 

Aber in den Nachrichten gibts es ja soooo wichtige Sachen wie z.B. EU Beitritt diverser Länder in einigen Jahren, ist Oli Kahn gut oder böse?, wie verbringen unsere lieben Politiker Weihnachten......   :r  :r  #q  aber das Unglück wird totgeschwiegen, ist ja nicht so schlimm, wenn so ein grosses Gebiet mit vielen Fischen und anderen Tieren einfach so stirbt!!  #c  #q  :r 

Ich krieg mich kaum noch ein vor Ärger!  :r


----------



## bernd noack (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein gestreckter Mittelfinger für die Malayische Billigflotte*






---auch DEUTSCHLAND tut nicht das geringste um bessere standarts fuer schiffe durchzusetzen und so traegt auch die jetzige dt. bundesregierung eine mitschuld an diesen katastrophen siehe hier : http://archiv.greenpeace.de/GP_DOK_3P/GPM/GPM0003.HTM genauso schlimm ist jedoch auch die VERMUELLUNG der weltmeere auf die ich bei meinen internetrecherchen gestossen bin siehe hier : http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?p=564259 

#q


----------



## Dorschrobby (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein gestreckter Mittelfinger für die Malayische Billigflotte*

Leuts, es war doch aber kein Öltanker !!
Schaut nochmal in den Link von Condor, Zitat :
Der auf Grund gelaufene Getreidefrachter, mit über zwei Millionen Liter Heizöl an Bord, war in der Nacht zum Donnerstag in zwei Teile gebrochen. 

Das Öl was da Ausläuft war wohl sein Treibstoff, weshalb die Menge ?, keine Ahnung !

Ihr könnt ja fleißig über die Amis hetzen, wißt ihr auch das kein einwandiger Öltanker in einen Amerikanischen Hafen einlaufen darf !!!!
Direkt nach dem Unglück mit der Exxon Valdez haben das die Amis beschlossen, die EU konnte sich nicht einigen. Die Folge, alle einwandigen Tanker schippern in unseren Gewässern !
So zumindestens die Info vor einiger Zeit in einem Fernsehmagazin.

Nichtsdestotrotz ist es Kacke was passiert ist, es sind Menschen ums Leben gekommen, und es werden noch genug Tiere ums Leben kommen, leider.

Nur, sind wir bereit mehr Geld auszugeben für die Artikel die wir importieren ?
Geiz ist Geil !


----------



## Sockeye (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein gestreckter Mittelfinger für die Malayische Billigflotte*

Kurzes Update.

Die zweite Hälfte ist nun auch gesunken. Mit den restlichen Millionen Litern Dieselöl.... :c 

Bergung - unmöglich.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein gestreckter Mittelfinger für die Malayische Billigflotte*

...!...​


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein gestreckter Mittelfinger für die Malayische Billigflotte*

Den Stinkefinger und den Arsch versohlt sollten alle kriegen, die aus diesen Billigkisten von Seelenverkäufern einen Vorteil ziehen. Der Ölmulti, der Heizölmulti, alle Krämerseelen und am Ende der Kette auch wir als fröhlicher Teil
der "Geiz ist Geil - Gesellschaft".
Doppelwandige Tanker mit hochqualifizierter Besatzung, auf den neuesten Stand der Technik kosten nämlich Geld, und das gibt der Eine lieber für einen neuen
Maibach aus und der Andere für Böller zu Silvester.
Hier geht es um Profit und nicht um ein paar malaiische Deppen.
Und für einen ausreichend hohen Profit gehts auch über Leichen, da hatte der Kollege Marx schon ganz recht.


----------

